# wireless charging with RF technology



## oren (Jun 22, 2016)

hey, did anyone here tried a wireless charger built on RF technology?


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 22, 2016)

You need device capable of even receiving wireless charging...


----------



## oren (Jun 23, 2016)

yes i have a suitable device. 
Have someone tried this one http://www.humavox.com/ and can recommand?


----------

